# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  ROUTER

## kostas-21

Παιδιά,Καλησπέρα.Ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει  ποιά ΡΟΥΤΕΡ  χρησιμοποιεί τελευταία ο ΟΤΕ  Ειναι το
speedport entry 2i.Ξερει καποιος πως ανοιγουμε πορτες για καμερες,ωστε να τις βλεπουμε απο μακρια?

----------


## aris k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x4l2TBVblo

----------


## kostas-21

Αρη,Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ,να εισαι καλά.

----------

